# Freebsd as a router using VMWARE problem



## peaceziz (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,
I configured a freebsd machine as a router using VMWARE.
this is my work detail
1 I am using WindowXP as Host, creating 3 guest Freebsd6.0 as below;
  - first guest IP 192.168.1.1/24 default gw 192.168.1.2/24 (VMNET2 custom) connect to third guest 
  - second guest IP 192.168.2.1/24 default gw 192.168.2.2/24 (VMNET3 custom)connect to third guest 
  - third guest as freebsd router 192.168.80.1/24 default gw 192.168.80.2/24 (VMNET8 NAT)
2 the first and second guests can ping each other
3 the third guest can access internet
but the problem is
- the first and second guests can ping to third guest but cannot ping to 192.168.80.2
- the first and second guests cannot access internet 
can anyone solve the problem?  
thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2010)

Is *gateway_enable="YES"* in the /etc/rc.conf of the third guest?


----------



## peaceziz (Mar 30, 2010)

yes..I 've already used it


----------

